# BUG SPLATS!!



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

We have reached that time of year when the front of my car looks like an insect battlefield,blood and splats everywhere! What do you guys think is the best cleaner for removing the caked on debris,any off the shelf products you would recommend?

Cheers Lamps


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just wash the car and leave a towel damp with hot water/shampoo over the front bumper to soften them up


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Andy, I'll give that a go,haven't found any product that works very well thus far!

Cheers mate, Lamps


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I find Autogylm Intensive tar remover very effective followed by some polish to reseal the paint.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

> haven't found any product that works very well thus far!


very boring solution - but try easing up on the right hand pedal!


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

I've been using Upholstery Foam for a few years. It was recommended to me by a valeter. :?

I dont know the mechanics behind how it works but i guess it is something to do with the foam softening and lifting the splats. I stand to be corrected though if this could cause problems but i have'nt had any thus far. :-|


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Autoglym stuff is good..

I usually squirt some on the bug, then soak a cotton wool bud with he stuff and leave on the bugs for a few mins, works a treat..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> Autoglym stuff is good..
> 
> I usually squirt some on the bug, then soak a cotton wool bud with he stuff and leave on the bugs for a few mins, works a treat..


Says the OCD detailer boy 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

oi says the going to put some nice huge scratches in your paint boy ..

Then my OCD would just kick, and I would have to take them out..

I would never make a good hit man, kill them, then try to revive them ..


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I always foam and then jetwash before washing mine. I find that the jetwash after the foam gets them all off.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks to all for the advice and suggestions, I shall be working my way through your tips to find what suits me best!

Cheers Guys


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm sure your bugs are now long gone but I use 1z Anti-Insekt Pre-Cleaner. Its fantastic as a pre-wash too. The concentrate is really good value for money.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi JPM, Where do I get that stuff your recommending,never heard of that brand before?

Cheers Lamps


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

1Z AKA Einszett..

Shinearama sell it, good stuff too, I do like their Cockpit Premium..

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php ... INSECT-500


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

lamps said:


> Hi JPM, Where do I get that stuff your recommending,never heard of that brand before?
> 
> Cheers Lamps


I got it from Shinerama. I bought the concentrate which has lasted me nearly a year and almost weekly washing.

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php ... AIPLUS-500

It has various dilution rates depending on what you want to use it for. I stick with 1:10.

After application most of the crud on the front of the car washes away with just rinsing!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

It depends if you do a pre-wash and rinse with a PW before washing then I find that gets a lot off then normal washing takes care of the rest.

However as said the AG stuff is pretty good if you don't do this.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Even after a pre wash and a wash I get the odd bug still stuck, especially on performance cars for some reason, guess it's the speed they are doing when the bug hits..

Some bugs need to be machined off, well in my experience anyway..


----------



## Scougie (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably very late in the day for this but when my Crash helmet gets covered in bugs the very best thing for getting them off is Johnsons Baby wipes! Don't see why they couldn't be used on a car?


----------

